# aGent mac webcam review?



## Gnomo (Oct 2, 2007)

So, I'm in the market for a webcam/mic combo for my mini.  I've thought about trying to hunt down an isight, because I don't like to look of any of the logitech or other webcams that are out there.

Then I came across this aGent mac webcam by Liquid Digital Solutions out of Australia.  However, I'm not able to find any reviews.

Does anyone know if this is a good webcam?  Is the company reliable?  Are there other similar looking webcams out there?

Thanks in advance.


----------

